# Nuetral bond



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

each panel is a service disconnect and needs to be treated as such.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Install the bond screws in both panels.
Grounding per 250.64 (see (D) especially)


----------

